# Clementine - Day 143



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my doe Clem on day 143 (assuming she took the first time). She is a heavier goat (even dry). She had twins last time. How many kids do you think she has and do you think I am correct that she will deliver this month instead of next? Her udder could fill some still and it isn't tight yet.
I am a bit worried about her. I haven't felt her kids move but then again she isn't real happy with me touching her lately.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is another photo...


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

My guess is 3!!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Clem is still hanging on. Her udder is still not filled to capacity but her ligs are harder to find now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is coming along nicely.... :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Clementine - Day 148*

Clem is on day 148 (149 if you count the day she was bred) She is huge, nice udder, some discharge but no contractions. I think the ligs are gone but I am never good at telling. She is irritable and I have heard her grind her teeth at least a few times. How long will you let a doe go before you intervene? the problem with this is she was bred two months in a row (by her udder I would say she took on the first month but I can't be sure- she stood both times). I am a nervous wreck about it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Pics??


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

going right now- had to put baby down for nap first...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Clementine - Day 148*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like her udder could get bigger, doesn't look posty yet, but it's hard to tell.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Think it is this month or next? I really don't care I just don't want to be upset if Friday (150) comes and nothing only to find out I m on the wrong month. Her udder seems much bigger than others to be a month away


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Her next month date is Mothers day right? I'd probably say that date, but i'm known to be wrong. :ROFL: 

Looks like she stills needs to drop as well. I will try to get some new pics of my girls due next month so you can compare. lol


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Mother's day would be 145. I would like to see the photos to compare.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay today is 150 should she have concieved the first breeding. She has had some discharge and her backend looks puffy. No contractions however. I still can not feel kids moving. Ultrasound early on said she was preggo and her udder has filled (could get tighter though). Do I assume she just took on the second month? Bue May 9th (140)? What if the kids died would her body still start labor?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Clementine - kidded*

Clem kidded today in my vet's parking lot! 2 Bucks! Nice looking. Baby #1 had his hear back and I could not for the life of me fix it. So she waited until I got her to the vet before everything went nutty- in the parking lot no less! She is very sore but doing okay. By the way- what is the asprin dose?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can give her like 3 I do believe. 

congrats on the new additions. Glad everythign turned out ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow... what an ordeal...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

